# Confirmed: 2012 Chrysler 300 S wheel fitment



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

wow, I had no idea they fit, those look great, have always liked the 300S wheels


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I think that offset is too low. A smidge of poke.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That looks pretty good, though I have to imagine they're quite a bit heavier than the stock diesel wheels.

That said, knowing those fit, the John Varvatos edition wheels would look fantastic as well.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Those look good, kind of like a nicer oversized LTZ wheel


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Change out the center caps and complete the look. Any rubs with and w/o people in the back?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting! Makes me wonder what other options are out there.

Personally though, I like the stock diesel wheels. It's a good way to identify a diesel Cruze for those in the know.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

diesel said:


> Interesting! Makes me wonder what other options are out there.
> 
> Personally though, I like the stock diesel wheels. It's a good way to identify a diesel Cruze for those in the know.


Totally the easiest way besides not seeing a muffler playing peek a boo from behind the bumper. I would have went Verano wheels but most likely found a reason to talk myself out of it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Totally the easiest way besides not seeing a muffler playing peek a boo from behind the bumper. I would have went Verano wheels but most likely found a reason to talk myself out of it.


Yup, I always look for the lack of muffler if the car is moving.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

They look brilliant though.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

IDK, looks kind of hoopty to me. I get you want a change. Just not a fan of the look. Congrats though!!


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

A little large for me, but they look good! Nice to know there is another source for wheel fitment when looking...


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Yeah they're waaay too big for me but I appreciate that it's something different.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Change out the center caps and complete the look. Any rubs with and w/o people in the back?


Don't know yet. Its mainly a car for me to drive to work. 

Though my commute is so much less now, its turning into a project 

Sent from my ASUS_Z01BDC using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

I really like the look with the larger wheels. I will have to keep an eye out on craigslist for a set! 

Thank you for testing them.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

WTH LOL!

I would have never known this was possible!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I agree with the hoopty thought. Just a bit over size for me and a definite change in the profile of the tire wheel combo. Looks good, I would be concerned about handling. Don't normally see 20s on such a small car. Camaro has 20s but opening was designed for it. Glad your happy with it. Nice to know some other wheels probably work and we just don't know it. I have some extra diesel wheels, the wheels are less than 25 pounds each and the tire would weigh less, this is a fair amount of extra weight on each corner.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Is the factory spare a doughnut? good to know there are options


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

how much more $ are tires?


----------

